# upgrade, powering up loop



## jeffreysmith01 (Oct 19, 2002)

He all, I don't seem to be alone in this, but I also can not seem to find a solution.

I grabbed an instacake image for my old s2 540xxx. I put the image on a 500g using:

mfsrestore -s 300 -xbzpi /mnt/tivo/imagename /dev/hdc
tpip -s /dev/hdc

this all seemed to go very well. 

I booted up the tivo and it came up. It connected, and did something, I am guessing it grabbed an update. The status came back as pending restart. So, I restarted it.

Since then, all it does is Welcome, powering up! A few more minutes... Then reboots to the same.

I've done this twice. So, it would appear that I am stuck. I would really appreciate some advice.

Thank you!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You forgot the -r4 option in the expand. I think the b option is a byteswap. You don't need that really.


----------



## jeffreysmith01 (Oct 19, 2002)

It would seem that I was following some old info, or ... something.

To get it working, finally, I used these set of tools:

http://www.mfslive.org/download.htm

Simply

restore -s 300 -xzpi /mnt/dos/filename /dev/hdc

I did not need the tpip command, as it would seem that this bug was fixed. I did not need the -r command in the restore, as this bug may also have been restored.

Sorry for all those that did/are having this problem.

Make sure that you have the latest tools was my lesson.


----------



## jeffreysmith01 (Oct 19, 2002)

OK. Wrong again. 

The good news is that that Tivo is working. It seems to have upgraded itself, and the GUI is fully functional. 

That bad news is that it keeps telling me: we have discovered a serious error and the tivo can not record problems until you reboot. If you do reboot and you still see this message call Tivo and report error #51. 

Huh? 

I am trying the kickstarts, but i have low expectations.

Anyone know what this is, or can someone point me to a How-To on running some more advanced diagnostics?

Thanks. 

(This is started out as a simple hard drive replacement.)


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Consider:
http://www.ccscorporation.net/dss.htm
fixed rate and does a good job


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

I must be missing something.

Have you tried just following the Instant Cake instructions to let it load the image itself?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Error #51 means the a crypto key on the mainboard's crypto chip doesn't match the crypto key on the drive image. A Clear&Delete Everything will fix that.


----------



## jeffreysmith01 (Oct 19, 2002)

Thank you! That worked.


----------



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

classicsat said:


> Error #51 means the a crypto key on the mainboard's crypto chip doesn't match the crypto key on the drive image. A Clear&Delete Everything will fix that.


How do you perform a CLEAR & DELETE?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVo Central>Messages&settings>Reset or Restart Recorder> Repeat Guided Setup.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

classicsat said:


> TiVo Central>Messages&settings>Reset or Restart Recorder> Repeat Guided Setup.


Instead of Repeat Guided Setup I think you mean Clear And Delete everything.


----------

